# How long does it take?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://bushfarms.com/beesexpectations.htm

"Blessed is the man who expects nothing, for he shall never be disappointed"--Alexander Pope 

The problem with any expectations in regards to bees is that the results can differ so radically that it's difficult to even give a ballpark. Some struggle to even survive and eventually take off. Some never take off. Some take off like a rocket from the start and the population booms so fast you can't stay ahead of them.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

3,000 bees is like a one pound package and could easily bee a waste of money. Stick with three pounds. 

To answer the question, how long for buildup from 3000 bees. I'd plan on the hive failing and not building up.


----------



## TIMER (Apr 17, 2011)

MB is right on as usual, I would say to most new beeks that in order to get a good feel for things your first year you must start with at least six hives.
Also don't start with just one method, I started with 25 hives and a variety of packages, nucs, and full strength colonies. I have really learned fast by doing it this way.
I think most new beeks start with just one or two hives and disappointment is surely soon to follow. It does work out for some but for most it does not.
Either way I don't want to discourage anyone from trying.:applause:


----------



## RussianBee (May 5, 2011)

Timer.
Just out out of curiosity, why did you say that those who start with just a couple of hives are soon to be dissapointed? What can go so wrong? I live in the city, so I can't have 25 hives, so I have two. I'm very new to beekeeping, so cuold you please elaborate a little more on that? I want mine to work out! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

You’ll do just fine with 2 hives; 6 hives would be unrealistic for lots of folks for lots of reasons. I only have 2 hives; 1 strong and 1 weak but I’m not disappointed. I’m not in it for the money or the honey but I’m sure I’ll get plenty of honey for my family. If my weak hive dies out…instant honey. If they take off and build up…honey again, so why be disappointed. You are going to have a great time with your 2 hives and you’ll eventually get so much honey that you may have to go diabetes medicine.


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

some of us are only allowed two hives because of city code, I started with only one hive and wish I would have started out with two (which is all I can have), however, I am learning from just watching my one hive...as DavesBees said I'm not in it for the money or the honey but the honey will be a bonus


----------



## RussianBee (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for your answers guys. I feel a little better now


----------



## Skilter (Mar 23, 2011)

I read michaels stuff like gospel, but listen to others too... I live in the city and after being out of the hobby for 30 years I got back in with 3 hives in the city on a 1 acre creek lot. That is fine for me this year... but, I would say the more the better. I have come to learn that if you start the smoker for one hive, you might as well have 6 to work.

FYI... with regards to the expectation article... -10 to -30 degrees?


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

I would love to have more hives! city just doesn't allow it where I am, two max...I don't use a smoker so that isn't really a factor  ...but 6 hives or even 3 hives sure would be nice.


----------



## TIMER (Apr 17, 2011)

RussianBee,

I would not want to discourage anyone and I'm sure you'll do fine.
My point is that with so many issues facing beeks these days that the fewer hives you have the more likely it is that you will will be disappointed.
If you have ten hives and two or eight die out you still have two.
Either way you will still learn a lot and get much enjoyment from them.
It seems that city bees sometimes have a higher survival rate than bees near industrial agriculture so that should improve your chances some


----------



## Virginia Bee (May 20, 2010)

I started out this year with 7 hives - 2 Russians and 5 Italians. Some are booming, some are going slow.

It is amazing to watch the personality of the hives.

One of the strangest things I have noted is that after the Russians had the entrance reducer removed...they still came in and out of the hive in the same spot as the opening in the reducer, and just posted guards on the rest of the entrance. The Italians, however, took great pleasure in the larger opening and use all of it.

I would recommend starting with as many as you could handle. I would highly recommend with starting with at least 2.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

MDS said:


> 3,000 bees is like a one pound package and could easily bee a waste of money. Stick with three pounds.
> 
> To answer the question, how long for buildup from 3000 bees. I'd plan on the hive failing and not building up.


I must disagree with that. It's amazing how fast a mating nuc that is established with a small number of bees can build up into a full sized nuc (and beyond) once a good queen gets laying.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

MDS said:


> 3,000 bees is like a one pound package and could easily bee a waste of money. Stick with three pounds.


Here's a question. How do you know that 3,000 bees weighs a pound? I hear numbers tossed around about bees - 5,000 - 50,000 - 100,000. But when I started a thread last year about numbers and where they came from, there wasn't many very good answers. Who has the real data on how many bees are in a pound? If anyone has a good source of information on bee numbers, I'd like to see them.

People are always asking "How many bees are in that hive?," of "How many bees are on that comb?" And quite honestly, all I can find is hearsay. How do we accurately or at least semi-accurately estimate bee numbers? Is there hard data around on this?

Adam


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

After a little more research, I have found many estimates - ranging from 3,600 to 5,000 bees per pound. Some saying 11,000 - 14,000 for a 3 lb package. All hearsay. 

I have also found one source saying the average bee weighs 8o milligrams, and another saying 90 milligrams. At 80, there would be over 5600 bees per pound and at 90 there would be just over 5,000. That would mean that a 3 pound package contains between a little over 15,000 to almost 17,000 bees. But I there are a lot of variables - bee size, what they've got inside them or on them, etc.

I still haven't found the conclusive reference.

Adam


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A moderately strong hive is about 60,000 bees. A booming hive is between 100,000 and 120,000.


----------

